# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR??] Rcuprer une variable d'un sous-rapport

## fcbad

Bonjour,
dans un sous-rapport, j'ai en pied de page la somme d'un champ du dtail de mon sous-rapport.
j'aimerais pouvoir rcuprer cette valeur dans mon rapport.
Est-ce possible ? si oui, comment ?
merci pour vos aides
Fabrice

----------


## kikidrome

bonjour
Mets la dans une variable partage... :8-):

----------


## emilie1t

Une variable partage c'est  dire tu peux mettre plus de dtails et une petit exemple.
meri

----------


## kikidrome

Dans ton sous etat, tu dclares ta variable 

```
shared stringvar ma_var
```

 par exemple, tu l'initialises, etc... et dans ton rapport, tu l'appelles de la mme faon 

```
shared stringvar ma_var
```

si tu en as besoin dans une section du rapport qui est en dessous de la section qui contient le sous tat, c'est tout bon. si elle est avant, il faut peut-tre jouer avec les 

```
evaluate after
```

----------

